# can't # ATA_CAM option even ada0X boot correctly



## xwwu (Jan 24, 2012)

Dear Friends:

My server can boot correctly with the /etc/fstab in which "adX"s have been changed to be "adaX"s...etc. But even so, I still can't # the option of ATA_CAM in kernel. Why?

This problem bothers me several days, I need your help. thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

It's ATA_CAM that makes the ada devices available. Why would you want to remove it?


----------



## xwwu (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks! 

I don't like adX and adaX in /dev together. and I have done that with my freebsd FreeBSD desktop no any problem.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 24, 2012)

Then set the following tunable in /boot/loader.conf to hide the old *adX* links, leaving only the new *adaX* device nodes:

```
kern.cam.ada.legacy_aliases="0"
```


----------



## xwwu (Jan 25, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Then set the following tunable in /boot/loader.conf to hide the old *adX* links, leaving only the new *adaX* device nodes:
> 
> ```
> kern.cam.ada.legacy_aliases="0"
> ```



Thank you! It works. But why not disable the ATA_CAM opton in kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

xwwu said:
			
		

> But why not disable the ATA_CAM opton in kernel?


Read post #2 again. It's ATA_CAM that makes the ada devices appear.


----------



## xwwu (Jan 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Read post #2 again. It's ATA_CAM that makes the ada devices appear.



But I can disable the ATA_CAM option, I mean add #, for my FreeBSD desktop. and after that, everything is ok.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, but now I'm lost. What exactly do you want to do?


----------



## xwwu (Jan 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Sorry, but now I'm lost. What exactly do you want to do?



thanks your reply very much!

1, freebsd FreeBSD desktop: I edit ad0X in fstab to be ada0W and disable ATA_CAM in kernel, then the unit reboot correctly.

2, freebsd FreeBSD server: I did as above, but when reboot, my server ask me to choose boot disk, if I list the disk(s), no ad0X and ada0X, of cource my server can't boot successfully.

I want know why and I hope my server same as desktop.

thanks again.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 25, 2012)

Something's wrong with your desktop's configuration then. It should behave as your server since you have practically disabled all disk drivers.

Make sure what you're saying about your desktop is really the case. Maybe you have built a kernel but have not installed it and are using another (generic) one?


----------



## xwwu (Jan 25, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Something's wrong with your desktop's configuration then. It should behave as your server since you have practically disabled all disk drivers.
> 
> Make sure what you're saying about your desktop is really the case. Maybe you have built a kernel but have not installed it and are using another (generic) one?



maybe, I will double check it soon.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

xwwu said:
			
		

> 1, freebsd desktop: I edit ad0X in fstab to be ada0W and disable ATA_CAM in kernel, then the unit reboot correctly.


That means the controller is supported by ahci.



> 2, freebsd server: I did as above, but when reboot, my server ask me to choose boot disk, if I list the disk(s), no ad0X and ada0X, of cource my server can't boot successful.


That means the controller isn't supported by ahci and only works with ata. If you add atadisk you'll get the familiar 'old' ad devices. If you add ATA_CAM instead of atadisk you will get the 'new' ada devices.


----------



## xwwu (Jan 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That means the controller is supported by ahci.
> 
> 
> That means the controller isn't supported by ahci and only works with ata. If you add atadisk you'll get the familiar 'old' ad devices. If you add ATA_CAM instead of atadisk you will get the 'new' ada devices.



Yes, you are right. Desktop is supported by ahci. But server is not. Thanks!


----------

